# Wrong Word.



## Falcon (Jan 17, 2014)

The monks were all busy copying old manuscripts.

One had been missing for several hours so the Abbot started looking for him.

He finally found him in the cellar, sitting on the floor and crying his heart out.

He said he was looking over the laws for priesthood.

The Abbot said..."SO?"

The Monk burst into tears again and moaned, "The word is CELEBRATE !!"


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 17, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 17, 2014)




----------

